# Flat nosed pellets best accuracy? Goes against logic.



## redroush00

WHy would a flat nosed pellet that has no aerodynamic shape be the most accurate ? A round nosed pellet shoud be better. Can someone explain why I should hunt and target shoot with the same ammo?


----------



## KenPCPilot

I have been seriously shooting air rifles for about 10 years. In my experience the shape and weight of a pellet only matter to that particular rifle. It is a good idea to keep a stock of different weight and shape of pellets to try in each rifle to find which groups well to maintain consistent accuracy. At the shorter ranges 30 yards or less it has not appearred to matter much. I have found a few brands of pellets to be of poor quality and generally not very accurate. Brands like most Gamo had alot of flash left on pellets and their lead free PBA pellets are horrible. Brands like Crosman, Beeman, H&N, JSB, and Polymags I usually have good luck with. In my experience air rifles with lower velocities have shot well with wadcutters at short ranges like 10 meters. I had a Salvia 631 that shot at 600 fps in .177. I could hit the bulls eye quite often and had awesome groupings with wadcutters. The diabolo type pellets grouped poorly with this gun. I am sorry for the wordy response but the bottom line is good pellets can make a cheap pellet gun better and cheap pellets can make a great gun terrible. For hunting PolyMags are a hollow point pellet with a red polymer (plastic) pointed tip. On impact the tip comes off and the hollow point expansion cup folds back. these are great hunting pellets and quite accurate considerin they are a hollow point.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

All true if we are talking about under 30 yards or so...beyond that, round nosed pellets are kings due to better BC and overall aerodynamics. This is a general knowledge...


----------



## checco

I have just bought a Gamo Whisper 177 & after I took the play out of the trigger & shot about 500 rounds through it I 
find that the Gamo Match pellets group the best, they are the wadcutters. I am grouping 9 out of 10 in a 1" circle. @ 30 yards.
I feel that that is pretty good. I have not shot a riffle in about 20 years.
I am going to try some heavier pellets also.
MC


----------



## zzyzx

The flat nosed pellets used for target shooting are designed to punch clean holes in paper targets. Clean holes make the difference in scoring your target.

The rifles used in this high level competition also are regulated for speed in the shooting. Ten meters, controlled velocity with accuracy the #1 concern. Not foot pounds of energy. Not long distance shooting. Controlled conditions.

For longer ranges these pellets don't work too well. But, if target shooting at a high level they are what you use. The best are sorted and weighed and quality control is very high. They also cost an arm & a leg... compared to hunting pellets.

As for pointed pellets, they generally are less accurate for hunting than domed pellets. Check out the offerings at places like PyramydAir or StraightShooters and try various pellets and see which your rifle prefers.


----------

